# Bike Depreciation



## cycleman (5 Mar 2012)

I've heard generally that a bike loses 50% of it's value in the 1st year then 10% every year.

I sell second hand bikes as a sideline and have noticed that people want to spend less money.

I saw a listing for a Specialized Dolce on Gumtree for £300. Brand new it is 8-900 pounds.

The ad seemed genuine but it is hard to tell sometimes.

In general is it the price the general public is willing to pay that determines the price of used bike?

Or do other factors come into play such as make model or rarity of the bike


----------



## Bluenite (5 Mar 2012)

People like cheap, but prefer free. I guess some folks think secondhand bikes should be almost free.

(sorry really need to sleep)


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Mar 2012)

I don't think I would buy a new bike again. After getting to know a bit more about what I'm looking at and what I prefer in a bike I think second hand is the best way to go. On examination you can fairly well see evreything that might cause a problem and you can see exactly what condition the parts are in. Also buying second hand you are more likely to be able to give it a test ride as it won't have to be in utterly spotless shop condition. For the same reason I wouldn't buy online because of not being able to have a really good look at it.


----------



## avsd (5 Mar 2012)

I think the range of quality in the second hand bike market confuses the pricing model. I like to buy new and keep the bike for 8/10 years. My MTB is coming on 20 years old Raleigh M-Trax 600 which I recently overhauled with a new chainset, brakes and shifters for about £300. Great bike, which I still enjoy but it probably only get £80/£120 for it.


----------



## Herzog (5 Mar 2012)

Another thing to consider - many people are wary of second hand carbon frames. Not knowing the history, the owner, or perhaps being able to see any internal frame damage, may mean people are willing to pay less.


----------



## summerdays (5 Mar 2012)

I probably wouldn't touch any bike on Gumtree - but that is me personally - would I be able to tell the honest bike from the stolen bike.


----------



## Bluenite (7 Mar 2012)

I would never buy a second hand bike. The thought of someone elses DNA and what nots just puts me off (same reason i don't do gyms)
I like new and untouched by anyone (except the mechanic) and i love that new bike smell


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2012)

summerdays said:


> I probably wouldn't touch any bike on Gumtree - but that is me personally - would I be able to tell the honest bike from the stolen bike.


 I have just sold 2 bikes on Gumtree-but I do share your worries.


----------



## Psyclist (7 Mar 2012)

summerdays said:


> I probably wouldn't touch any bike on Gumtree - but that is me personally - would I be able to tell the honest bike from the stolen bike.


 
This is true. There was a scumbag who sold stolen bikes on gumtree quite frequently.

Pissed because no one wants to buy my Deda bars on there. They enquire about them, then never reply.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2012)

gumtree is good for me , just a matter of getting price right .

as for depreciation i think it really only counts on a new bike the rest is down to running costs surely


----------



## SoloCyclist (8 Mar 2012)

I keep saying I'll sell stuff to fund new purchases, but then I realise that I'll be all but giving it away I end up keeping it incase I ever need the use of it. I find buying last years model (new) is a happy medium. I got 35% off my latest buy.

I'd also consider buying second hand from someone I knew or possibly someone they knew if I trusted their judgement.

People like the look of cycling when they see someone cruise by and think that could be me. Then they realise how difficult it is and the level of commitment involved, especially on an all too often cold, wet morning and the bike never sees the light of day. When the next whim takes their interest the £2000+ bike gets punted for a low price. This is when a knowledge of the bikes history would come into play. An identical bike, same model same age etc., could have done several thousand miles as intended but still be for sale at a similar price. I know which one I would prefer.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Mar 2012)

I end up buying new because I can never find the right bike in my size when I look, I guess that's par for the course when you're 6' 5". The upside is if I do sell a bike they tend to hold their value more than 'regular' sized bikes. at least IME anyway.


----------

